# اسس تصميم المتاحف



## مجدي المصري (28 نوفمبر 2006)

دي اسس التصميم و قريبا المزيد:15:


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع متحف التكنولوجيا..للمعما ري المصري _ جمال بكري


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (28 نوفمبر 2006)

المساقط الافقيه للمشروع:-





















الواجهات والقطاعات.......


----------



## zoubir (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكل إنسيابي بيجنن شكرا


----------



## مهندس ثائر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخ مجدي أنا لدي اهتمام بتصميم المتاحف ،ارجو التفضل بالازادة مع التقدير


----------



## cat55 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاركة مميزة جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## المعماري82 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

يا حبيبي بارك الله بيك ....بارك الله بيك .....بارك الله بيك...ما اعرف كيف اشكرك صارلي مدة وانا ابحث عن هذه المواضيع التي تتعلق بالمتاحف....وانا بانتظار المزيد منك...شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## rafter (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## کریکار المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهوووووووود رائع ... بارك الله فیك ...


----------



## سامرائية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا معماري تحت التنفيذ ...

بس اريد من احد اي شي يتعلق بالمتاحف الحربية صور مواقع اي شي تحت ايدكم ارجوكم ....


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود العظــيم


----------



## محمد عدلى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هزا المشروع نريد المزيد


----------



## تارة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم اللة خير موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نجوى بغداد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الرائع و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jatli33 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

mercie bien bon aidé stp explique nous votre filosofie


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 

وانشاء الله إلى المزيد


----------



## vrayman (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا حبيبى


----------



## القط و الفار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## مايزنر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة...
وفقك الله...


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة , ننتظر المزيد المزيد 
بس يا معماري تحت التنفيذ الصور ماطلعت عندي , أرجوا النظر فيها؟


----------



## sorano (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وانا من زمان محتاج لهيك بلانات لانه نفس موضوع مشروع تخرجي بس لو امكن ان ترسل الي البلانات بدقة اكبر لان الكتابات مش واضحة كثي وشكرا.


----------



## X-TECH (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا! كثير على مواضيعك يازميلي!


----------



## بنت الخلافه (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي لموضوعك المتميز


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## يا زمن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا بش مهندس أمجد


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم*


----------



## جهاد راضى (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م. أبو ندى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا" على المعلومات يا ريت فى حاله دراسيه عن المتحف ولك جزير الشكر


----------



## منصورالمطري (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عن جد مشاركه رائعه اتمني انك تكمل الاسس التصميميه للمتاحف من حيث الحركه والمساحات ....................الخ
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Arch_noga (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاااااااااك جزااااااااااااااك كل خييييييييييييير
اشكرك اشكرك 
وبالله عليك لو فى مشاريع متاحف ممكن تحطها 
واكون شاكرة جدا ليك


----------



## naserzh (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## sama71658 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله معلومات رائعة


----------



## serious girl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## حافظ مفتاح (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكمورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كابتن تيفا (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## (امير الحب) (24 يناير 2012)

يسلمووووووو


----------



## مهند الشريف (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------

